# PPTP server with IPv6 support [SOLVED]

## selig

I setup a VPN with pptp and I would like the client to also receive an IPv6 address. Is this possible? pptpd ebuild does not have any "ipv6" USE flag and I have not found anything about it on the net. When I entered IPv6 addresses into the configuration files, pptpd complained about wrong IP values. ppp has an "ipv6" USE flag but I do not know if that is enough... because it did not accept an IPv6 address even in chap-secrets.Last edited by selig on Sat Jul 02, 2011 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

It should be possible to configure IPv6 in the ppp options. The relevant parameters are

```
ipv6 <local_interface_identifier>,<remote_interface_identifier> (alternatively, ipv6cp-use-persistent)

ipv6cp-use-ipaddr
```

----------

## selig

Thanks a lot! This got IPv6 working between those two devices, I also added some scripts for radvd on the ppp* interfaces and it works fine.

----------

